# Reheat a Transfer



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was informed that a customer told me that she had some shirts that after she washed them that the transfer started to peel off. My question is if I get her shirts back that have not been washed can I reheat the transfers again to make sure that the transfer will not peel off she oreder alot of shirts so I am trying to make sure that the other shirts will be ok

Thanks


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes you can. 
Repress, and make your own washtest after. 
Ask her what was a washing procedure as well


----------



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

What is a good method to cover the transfer to reheat it with a high temp and pressure


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Reheat at same temp and for a few seconds. Cover with Teflon or a silicon bakers sheet


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes this happens when there's a coating on the fabric- when the shirt gets washed whatever was on top will try and come off too. The best thing to do is make sure all the coating is removed and then repress them. Once you do that, the transfer is there to stay for life.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

It is always good practice to press the shirt covered with parchment paper after peeling the transfer for durability. Don't use teflon. It will pick ink/toner/polymer that will transfer on next shirt and ruin it.

Next time set the pressure to heavy. Press the shirt after peel as described above.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not agree with re-pressing a transfer....IMO when you re-press a transfers it over cures it and cause its to fail prematurely.....My experience is that re-pressed transfers crack way earlier than they should....


----------

